# Pics of my new, baby born this morning



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks EXACTLY like a stuffed Stief horse I had as a child. Adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That baby is going to be a tank! congrats on the healthy foal.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My mare was born February 20th, which makes me just shake my head at how demented you have to be to breed a mare in JANUARY in Canada. Most mares aren't even in heat in January!

Hehe, adorable foal, very interesting cross!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Such an adorable face, and no lack of bone! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep, she is adorable and going to be a big girl! She looks like a super sweaty pie though. And like I said give her lots of hugs to keep her warm lol


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the second picture! Very cute. Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Adorable. Love love love the drafties......***hugs***


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Her legs are THICK! Shes going to be one weight carrier when shes older. Congrats  Shes a treasure. Any name ideas yet ?


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh sorry didnt see the name at the top


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

AWWWWW how sweet!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Awww! I wants her!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think that is a LOVELY cross! I would love to have something "drafty" in a smaller size. She would be right up my alley! And she is beautiful too!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> She looks EXACTLY like a stuffed Stief horse I had as a child. Adorable!


She does look like a cuddly toy



My2Geldings said:


> That baby is going to be a tank! congrats on the healthy foal.


Yup, she will be a tank I think, best teach her manners early on



MacabreMikolaj said:


> My mare was born February 20th, which makes me just shake my head at how demented you have to be to breed a mare in JANUARY in Canada. Most mares aren't even in heat in January!
> 
> Hehe, adorable foal, very interesting cross!


Totally insane having babies in this weather, never ever again, wouldn't have done it this time if I'd known! But heck even if I'd known about it I wouldn't of expected her to be on heat when the stud was out:-(



CrookedHalo said:


> What a cutie!!


yup, all sorts of cute



equiniphile said:


> Such an adorable face, and no lack of bone! :lol:


Looks like momma was taking calcium supplements :lol:



Gizmo said:


> Yep, she is adorable and going to be a big girl! She looks like a super sweaty pie though. And like I said give her lots of hugs to keep her warm lol


Will do, she's gonna need it


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mbender said:


> Love the second picture! Very cute. Congratulations!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I will get my son out to take good pics of her once she straightens up some



franknbeans said:


> Adorable. Love love love the drafties......***hugs***


Me to



horsesroqke said:


> Her legs are THICK! Shes going to be one weight carrier when shes older. Congrats  Shes a treasure. Any name ideas yet ?


I think she'll be able to carry anything, or maybe she'll be a puller? And yes, as you saw she is Daisy, was OOPS A Daisy, but Daisy Duke is better



PintoTess said:


> AWWWWW how sweet!


Thanks



Haylee said:


> Awww! I wants her!


Put in a good offer and I may let you have her weaning, but she may just be staying here



trailhorserider said:


> I think that is a LOVELY cross! I would love to have something "drafty" in a smaller size. She would be right up my alley! And she is beautiful too!


I hope she doesn't get to big, a small solid girl with a big action would be nice


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

She is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Sooo cute! I love the first picture!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww! Very cute! Shes just going to have a jump on the rest of this years foals, that's all!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love her, she is adorable, planned or not.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

armydogs said:


> She is adorable. Congratulations.


 Thanks



A knack for horses said:


> She is ADORABLE!!!


 Absolutely



TamaraB said:


> Sooo cute! I love the first picture!


Thank you 



Jacksmama said:


> Aww! Very cute! Shes just going to have a jump on the rest of this years foals, that's all!


LOL, like she needs a headstart, at this rate she'll be bigger than the haflingers when she is weaned



spookychick13 said:


> I love her, she is adorable, planned or not.


Fingers crossed that she grows up adorable as well!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh! So darling and such a beauty. LOL. Congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy big bones, Batman:shock:. Wow, she is an absolute darling. I wonder if she's gonna be a buckskin like her momma or if she's going to shed out sorrel:think:. Either way she's adorable. Congrats!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww she's so cute!! Why is her back leg all red?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

butterflysparkles said:


> Oh! So darling and such a beauty. LOL. Congrats!


Thank you



smrobs said:


> Holy big bones, Batman:shock:. Wow, she is an absolute darling. I wonder if she's gonna be a buckskin like her momma or if she's going to shed out sorrel:think:. Either way she's adorable. Congrats!!


She'll be bay in the end, WHAT AM I SAYING..

I mean HE will be bay, just because that's a sensible color, I don't hold with buckskins and duns:wink: Oh and yes, turns out that Daisy is a Duke after all Lets face it those bones are better suited for a boy.



Cheyennes mom said:


> aww she's so cute!! Why is her back leg all red?


The pics were taken not long after he was born, that was just blood from the birth on his leg.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> She'll be bay in the end, WHAT AM I SAYING..
> 
> I mean HE will be bay, just because that's a sensible color, I don't hold with buckskins and duns:wink: Oh and yes, turns out that Daisy is a Duke after all Lets face it those bones are better suited for a boy.


 
:rofl:, hey, it happens:wink:. Going along the same lines, maybe "Bo" or "Luke" instead of Daisy.

I don't know, after looking at the pix again, my money is on buckskin:lol:. According to the color calculator, there is an equal percentage chance of bay and buckskin just from knowing only the color of sire/dam.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> The pics were taken not long after he was born, that was just blood from the birth on his leg.


 aaaahhhh that explains it  those are very big legs!! He's really cute though!!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

those pictures actually made me make little noises here at the computer over how cute she is! HE is i mean


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

His adorable!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> :rofl:, hey, it happens:wink:. Going along the same lines, maybe "Bo" or "Luke" instead of Daisy.
> 
> I don't know, after looking at the pix again, my money is on buckskin:lol:. According to the color calculator, there is an equal percentage chance of bay and buckskin just from knowing only the color of sire/dam.


LOL, I ordered a colt, chestnut and with lots of chrome, she managed one to a bay sire before, she could of done the same with Alto!! 



Cheyennes mom said:


> aaaahhhh that explains it  those are very big legs!! He's really cute though!!


Lets hope he is a big boy to match those big legs!! I just hope he has a big scopey movement to go with it,



wren said:


> those pictures actually made me make little noises here at the computer over how cute she is! HE is i mean


Hey if you think that is cute, wait until my little Haflinger comes along, cutest babies out



JackofDiamonds said:


> His adorable!!


Thanks, I think so to.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

More pics please! He is gorgeous!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for saying thank you! I just want to remark again on how cute he is! I'd seriously buy him if I could!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

New pics posted here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/duke-two-weeks-80906/#post961277


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

He looks great, I'm glad you got so many nice responses. When I posted my foal a couple of days ago one of the first replies I got was a picture of a dead horse and being blamed for it being my fault. lol. Have fun with him, they grow up sooooo fast.


----------

